# I'm Going On A Date Next Saturday



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My son, and a co-worker, have been telling me it's a sign of the times, the dating scene is done online,
and I better join in. So I did. Well, after I submitted all the information, within an hour I had 35 emails!! :HistericalSmiley: 

I figured what I wrote about myself was so lame, that no one would bother. It was pretty stupid.

So about 10, of the 35, were also pretty lame. Well a few really caught my eye. So I emailed Curtis,
and we've emailed back, and forth, through out the day. He's very intelligent. He's an engineer for 
The Boeing Company in Long Beach. He's funny, doesn't have a dog, but finds it charming that I have seven ~ LOL

So we go out a week from Saturday. He wanted to go this weekend, but I have too much work to do.

Oh, and my profile pic is me holding Henry ~ :wub: 

Don't worry, he's not coming to my house. We are going to meet at the Cheesecake Factory, in Brea. :thmbup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Deb, this just put the biggest smile on my face! I can't wait to hear about your date. I am very happy for you! I hope we get to see a picture, too! 

Love and Hugs ...

Marie and Snowball


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You go girl!! :rockon: I'm married so not in the market (maybe I should say happily married :heart: ) but my friends have been going that route and some have really found terrific guys. And others said they passed a not too painful evening and that was it but, hey, in the day we used to go out to bars and what the h*** do you know about a guy drinking next to you? At least you can check out people on google and FB and through writing on the internet you can hopefully get a sense of what they're like (unless it's a Cyrano de Bergerac situation :HistericalSmiley: and then ask for his quiet friend). I'm assuming anyone you find will have a great sense of humor, or at least appreciate one, so at least you'll have lots of laughs. Dying to know how it turns out, and you know SM...we want pictures :smrofl: :smrofl: Only kidding, that would scare him away bigtime. :new_shocked:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Have fun! That's a pretty good response even if 10 were lame. 

My girlfriend in London, always does the same thing there..and I love to hear about her dates. It's always entertaining and actually she's met some decent guys.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Don't worry Marie, and Sue, I'm taking pictures!!! I figure, if all else fails, we'll get a good laugh out of the captions ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Especially the one with the Cheesecake shoved in his face ~


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So, funny story. My girlfriend decides to sign up for one of the very well known online dating services (at the urging of her daughters). So, of course she has trouble uploading her photo, but she goes ahead and completes the profile. So she goes and checks her profile the next day. And low and behold she has a hit! Guess who it was? Her Ex-husband!!! LOL! I died laughing!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My friend is going through the online dating thing,so is another friend's daughter. Dating is so different than when I was young... I'd be scared of what's out there. Plus I don't have the energy to house break another one,so I'll keep the one I have. He's a keeper and doggies love him.
You have a good guy detector,actually 7 of them,if they don't like him,might want to listen to them. If he doesn't pass the sniff test, then ,as my son says,kick him to the curb.....

Seriously,good luck and hope it works out.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Is it okay to copy, paste, and post the responses I get? The name would not show. 

Some of them are pretty funny. One guy is so stuck on himself, and picky, he actually 
gives a list of those who should NOT contact him. His stupid list tells me he's a jealous
control freak.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sounds like fun, Deb. What are you wearing? Do you need pepper spray?
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 2 2010, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880510


> Sounds like fun, Deb. *What are you wearing?* Do you need pepper spray?
> xoxoxoxoxoxo[/B]



I thought I would go naked, so I wouldn't have to worry about conversation ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

No, I don't need pepper spray. If needed, I'll shove his face in his soup, and drown him ~ :dancing banana:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Good for you!! So happy for you! A college friend of mine was on match.com and met a guy from London. He entered 5000 miles as the max distance he would allow. She was just under and at 4999 miles away, now they are happily married!! Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't waste the soup or the cheesecake! Drown him in the coffee! 

I hope you have fun........one way or another.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Have sooooooo much fun Deb ^_^


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 2 2010, 01:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880515


> Don't waste the soup or the cheesecake! Drown him in the coffee!
> 
> I hope you have fun........one way or another.[/B]



Good point, Brit. And great idea. I could just throw the hot coffee right in his face, and walk out with the leftovers ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Poor bugger does not know what he's in for. I'm already planning to kill him ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 2 2010, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880503


> Don't worry Marie, and Sue, I'm taking pictures!!! I figure, if all else fails, we'll get a good laugh out of the captions ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Especially the one with the Cheesecake shoved in his face ~ [/B]


Try to use strawberry cheesecake and omit the whipped cream, Deb. That way it will look more dramatic in the picture if you shove it in his face!  

Really, if he's a nice guy ... he won't mind if you two have a picture taken together.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I would be suspicious of anyone without a dog...Just kidding!  
I hope that you have a fun evening!  
And YUM! Cheesecake! :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You are going to be taking LBB with you, aren't you? He'll see right through the guy if he's a fake. 

Have fun!

Of course post the responses. We're all family here.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, and please be careful. I married the man I met online.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Deb, have fun with this. I tried it for awhile - it was good for a laugh. After a while, well, let's just say my single friends and I all agree that we're just fine staying single!

Enjoy!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been married to my "on-line" husband 11 years. We met on-line before there were "online" dating services, when you had to pay by the minute for internet access! 

In fact his picture was the very first thing I had ever downloaded. 

We met in a regular chat room..........I was such a novice I really didn't know what a chatroom was (I had been on line 2 days). Over time we got to be good friends ( he was 1200 miles away), the internet providers changed to the unlimited minutes and after about 6 months I flew down to Florida to meet him. 

Well, as soon as I met him in person I wanted to move to Florida so I could date him.I mean "put a fork in her- I was done" I transferred my job and moved to FL and then his job transferred him to LA and then TX. So for about 18 months we dated long distance. It was very expensive but very romantic and exciting..........we were both a lot thinner.....and up to "the thrill of the chase". 

We got married a little over 2 years after we initally met. Our marriage is still magical. He is the best person I have ever met and a wonderful father, husband and son. He has seen me through Breast Cancer and loss of several beloved pets, and well...........life. 

We are now fatter, olderer, grayer, and yes, even happier. I can not imagine life without him.

My advice (after knowing many "on-line" couples, good and bad experiences)-HAVE FUN! keep a sense of humor, be yourself, trust your gut (instincts are powerful), pay close attention to any "red flags" no matter how nice he is or how good looking he is or how much money he has.

My wish for you..........is that out of that herd of 35 there is one perfect match. Perfect for you and that you are as lucky as I was.

Cat
This is Steve


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

It has been a long time since I was dating. I had no idea. Have fun Deb we are pulling for you. :flowers: 
Everyone has given you good advice especially the one to not waste the cheese cake :thmbup: 


Cat that is a wonderful story. I have been with my husband (did not meet on line) for over 20 years and it is amazing how great it is to experience life's (ups and downs) with someone so special.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:w00t: Deb, I just love you and the things you share with us!! :heart: 

You always make me smile or laugh!! Usually both at the same time!!

I have MANY friends who have had great success with online dating recently. My sister went to eight J-date weddings last year!! A few of my male friends who I thought would be eternal bachelors fell in love on e-harmony!!

Hope you have a great time, and let us know!! (Pictures or not...)

xoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Deb, I am just now reading this..........The engineer at Boeing sounds good to me. This could be very interesting. Go with the mindset that you are going to have a blast and if something else happens, it will be a bonus. I love it.......find someone with a hugh house and when you get married, you can triple the malts. Now, that would be wonderful!!!!! Whoo, hooo!!!! Keep us informed.........please!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good for you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sounds like it could be fun. Certainly keeps life interesting. My sister met her husband from the classified newspaper ads. That is quite a while ago, likely it would be online now. 

Meeting people is tough these days I think. The only place I have found that is great to meet guys is the golf course. I have played many rounds with some really cute guys who were obviously interested. I am not single though.

I am looking forward to hearing all about it :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Good for you Deb! I got quite a kick out of your line, "10 of them were lame" LOL!

I think we will all get some giggles from the messages that some of these men leave you! Wishing you luck next Saturday. Personally....I don't think there is anything wrong w/online dating. Honestly, as long as you are cautious it can't hurt. Where else are you supposed to meet someone? A bar!? <-------------UGH! 

The only thing that throws me though about Mr. Next Saturday Night....no dogs????!!!!! :blink: Maybe instead of bringing you flowers he will bring you a box of biscuits for the malts! Now that would be ROMANTIC! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 2 2010, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880576


> Good for you Deb! I got quite a kick out of your line, "10 of them were lame" LOL!
> 
> I think we will all get some giggles from the messages that some of these men leave you! Wishing you luck next Saturday. Personally....I don't think there is anything wrong w/online dating. Honestly, as long as you are cautious it can't hurt. Where else are you supposed to meet someone? A bar!? <-------------UGH!
> 
> The only thing that throws me though about Mr. Next Saturday Night....no dogs????!!!!! :blink: Maybe instead of bringing you flowers he will bring you a box of biscuits for the malts! Now that would be ROMANTIC! :wub:[/B]


I LOVE that idea too!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You taking LBB ?? - he may have some insight on things you might miss.....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How exciting!! I can't wait to hear the details...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Awesome! How cool! Can't wait to hear details!!

I know quite a bit about Boeing (was just at a conference with them last week--we are partners with them). Find out exactly what he does and I can probably look him up (Boeing as approx 110,000 employees world wide, but it's worth a shot, LOL)


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG!!! How fun is this going to be!!!!!!!!!

Tell him he has to come to SM and talk to all of your "Moms"  

If he can do that....he is a keeper.

(I needed some "good" excitement in my life....YEAAAAAAAAAA!!)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 2 2010, 07:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880551


> I have been married to my "on-line" husband 11 years. We met on-line before there were "online" dating services, when you had to pay by the minute for internet access!
> 
> In fact his picture was the very first thing I had ever downloaded.
> 
> ...



:goodpost: 

My son met a girl online 6 months ago, they seem to being great, I really like her


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 2 2010, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880509


> Is it okay to copy, paste, and post the responses I get? The name would not show.
> 
> Some of them are pretty funny. One guy is so stuck on himself, and picky, he actually
> gives a list of those who should NOT contact him. His stupid list tells me he's a jealous
> control freak.[/B]


Seems OK to me... maybe it should be moved to the Contributor's forum ?

Deb, good luck on your date!! He sounds promising so far!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

How fun! I hope you have a fabulous time!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

have fun Deb!!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Deb, Good for you!

I think you should break him in right....that way you are not wasting anytime. 

Anyway, I talked to LBB and he is willing to go with you. Yes. that's right....he says he can sum him up in one sniff.
I told LBB I would pay for his dinner....... Now it is up to you to call the restaurant and make arrangements for LBB.

Let us know?

Love you Deb!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Deb-

cut and paste them into the contributors forum so the outside world and "Google" can't read em but we can.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

You go girl!! I hope you have a great time. :thmbup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880634


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 2 2010, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880509





> Is it okay to copy, paste, and post the responses I get? The name would not show.
> 
> Some of them are pretty funny. One guy is so stuck on himself, and picky, he actually
> gives a list of those who should NOT contact him. His stupid list tells me he's a jealous
> control freak.[/B]


Seems OK to me... maybe it should be moved to the Contributor's forum ?

Deb, good luck on your date!! He sounds promising so far!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Or jokes :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Feb 2 2010, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880632


> OMG!!! How fun is this going to be!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tell him he has to come to SM and talk to all of your "Moms"
> 
> ...


I'll get the interrogation light set up. Here's a song, just for him. Come on in Boy. 


QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Feb 2 2010, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880664


> Deb, Good for you!
> 
> I think you should break him in right....that way you are not wasting anytime.
> 
> ...


Yeah, LBB should be able to go into the restaurant. After all, Deb, you should qualify as a service mom for him.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 2 2010, 07:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880551


> I have been married to my "on-line" husband 11 years. We met on-line before there were "online" dating services, when you had to pay by the minute for internet access!
> 
> In fact his picture was the very first thing I had ever downloaded.
> 
> ...


I'm sittiing here listening to Susan Boyle sing, and reading your story, along with your wonderful and wise advice to Deb.

Yours is truly a love story with a wonderful ending. Well, a love story that goes on ... not an ending. :heart: :heart: 

Deb is such a wonderful person ... that I hope she, too, ends up with someone who brings her happiness and joyful love that grows on and on as the years pass.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, you go, girlfriend!! You have to call me Sunday and tell me EVERYTHING!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How exciting! You have a great time and don't forget to fill us all in on the details.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 2 2010, 07:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880551


> I have been married to my "on-line" husband 11 years. We met on-line before there were "online" dating services, when you had to pay by the minute for internet access!
> 
> In fact his picture was the very first thing I had ever downloaded.
> 
> ...


Great story and great guy. :heart:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, now you've done it. LBB thinks he's going to sniff my date ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And Linda, I'll call you while I'm on the date ~ LMAO :smrofl:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 2 2010, 11:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881044


> Okay, now you've done it. LBB thinks he's going to sniff my date ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And Linda, I'll call you while I'm on the date ~ LMAO :smrofl:[/B]



Good idea, Deb. Linda can check him out for all of us.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 2 2010, 11:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881044


> Okay, now you've done it. LBB thinks he's going to sniff my date ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Ahhh he said that was one sniff.....and not to make more out of that or he said he would take two sniffs.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Is he there yet???? Just kidding!

Linda


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I am adding my reply so I can check back and see how it went!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

This is sooo exciting Deb!! I guess we are all living vicariously with this date  :two thumbs up: Have a great time!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 1 2010, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880484


> My son, and a co-worker, have been telling me it's a sign of the times, the dating scene is done online,
> and I better join in. So I did. Well, after I submitted all the information, within an hour I had 35 emails!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I figured what I wrote about myself was so lame, that no one would bother. It was pretty stupid.
> ...


Please be careful and then have fun. Let me know if it works lol


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

all i can say is LBB must approve, he has better "sense" than all of us :biggrin:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

All I can say is if the date doesn't work out, don't forget to get the cheesecake to go and make him pay for it. That way you will at least have the great cheesecake to remember. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't believe we have to wait another week! LOL
xoxooxoxoxo


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 4 2010, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881891


> I can't believe we have to wait another week! LOL
> xoxooxoxoxo[/B]


I just reread Deb's original thread!!!! A WEEK FROM SATURDAY!!!?!?!?!?! I thought it was this Saturday!!!!!
Deb, can you move it up??? I don't think I can wait another week!!!

Linda


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

DEB!!!
In no particular order: :Good luck: :dancing banana: :sHa_banana: :jackrabbitslims: :smootch: :drinkup: artytime: :heart: :smilie_daumenpos: :chili:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Actually, I lied. Cut out the other stuff, keep it nice and simple...Preferably, in this order:

:smootch: :drinkup: :drinkup: :smootch: :drinkup: :wavetowel2: :wavetowel2: :wavetowel2: (btw, that is NOT a towel!! ) 

LOL!! You go girlfriend! Have fun, Love ya!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I tried to get her to move the date up to this saturday too. Sheech, I hate having to wait. LOL


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

So, what are you going to wear?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Feb 5 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882380


> So, what are you going to wear?[/B]


More importantly, what are you going to drink? LOL
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Today is the day! Or rather, tonight is the night. :cheer: Have fun Deb!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

If you would, Deb, please take time to text someone while you're on the date. We're all pretty anxious! Have fun!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

is tonight the night?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Whooooo Hooooooo Deb!!! I'll be thinking about you!!! Have fun and let us know about the date~~~~only info that you want to share!!! Have a blast!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope you have a great date Deb!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

From Deb's original post, the date is a week from tonight. Ugh. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 6 2010, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882580


> From Deb's original post, the date is a week from tonight. Ugh.
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]



It is, it's a week from tonight. Okay, I'll dig up some emails from Curtis, and post them. He won't mind.

This way, you can get to know him, and perhaps hold us over until next Saturday. 

He really is a fun guy, thru email. So I'll "dig up" Curtis, and post in a minute.

Oh, and if the date doesn't go well, they'll be digging him out of his soup ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

This is for you Deb, and Curtis, and all of us:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBEqOAAJwAY...&playnext=1


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gosh Deb I am now just seeing this thread, I sure hope you and Curtis have a great time on your date, can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, here's a cute one. Per my profile, I did mention my passion is Rescue. 
So he had asked exactly what we do. I was short, but filled him in. Here was his response:

Boy! The work you do sounds really good, and it also sounds like you guys have 
some "interesting" adventures. I'd love to hear more about your adventures 
over dinner. Do I need to submit an application? If I do, hopefully I'll be 
approved. Hahaha, catch you later!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's another one, which shows he's not ignorant towards what we do:

Good morning Deb, 
> That's really
> great that you approve (or 
> disapprove) people trying to foster dogs. It's always
> nice to meet people who are 
> making a difference in our society. I'm sure
> you've heard, there's a group of 
> people in West L.A. trying to get puppies out of some of
> the pet stores, because 
> they could possibly come from puppy mills and because there
> are so many dogs 
> already in shelters, rescues and city pounds. I can
> certainly understand their 
> position. Especially here in So. Cal where we're so
> used to disposing of things 
> we no longer want, including pet's. And, I'm really
> looking forward to meeting 
> you also, and if you'd like please feel free to give me
> a call at (***) ***-****
> so we can literally chat (you know, like people actually
> did before computers). 
> Hope you have wonderful day. Curtis


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 6 2010, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882677


> Here's another one, which shows he's not ignorant towards what we do:
> 
> Good morning Deb,
> > That's really
> ...



He sounds awesome, Deb! If you don't want him, send him to me! (Then again, at this point, anyone with a pulse would qualify for me...)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 6 2010, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882677


> Here's another one, which shows he's not ignorant towards what we do:
> 
> Good morning Deb,
> > That's really
> ...


If he is as good as his email sounds, you can forget about plopping him in the soup and just have him for dessert!!!!!!! Dang, we have to wait another week......


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm wondering if you shouldn't have a chaperone so that this could be a 'proper' first date and all. LBB - are you busy next saturday night???


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what it's not tonight :w00t: Deb how can you wait so long?????? Better yet how can you make us wait soooooooo long :blush:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jeez Deb, He is talking about Bronwyne and her group that got the puppymills shut down in West L.A... I like him and hope this turn out to be a good find for you.LOL You are soooo patient to wait the one more week to meet him. You do know how to keep them interested, dont you. LOL Hugs,Edie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Deb, going to be a loooong week for us ( don't know about you! LOL ) but we can't wait to hear how your date goes with Curtis. 
He does sound like a nice guy,,,,, try to be 'good" LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: He sounds really cute (does that date me calling a guy cute because he's clever and funny?) He sounds like he has a sense of humor, is caring and smart, and as Linda says, he has a pulse. :heart: I like the way he writes and thinks, so that's a keeper. Hope it works out. BTW, did you ever see a photo of him? Don't want to be shallow, but since we have *a week* until the big night, wanted to come up with a visual image to think about? Does he look like anyone famous...or infamous?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So I actually called him!! I wasn't going to, but I did. He is flippin' awesome, so far.

We talked for about 20-minutes. He has a lovely voice, and was thrilled I called.

I haven't given him a lot of information, on myself. So he asked, "your profile states sales/marketing,
what do you 'sell/market', medicinal marijuana?" And, of course, I said, "yep". :HistericalSmiley: 

What I really liked was his email, bringing up puppy mills. I had not mentioned, nor gotten into the details,
of what we do, other than we foster, and adopt dogs out. So that was cool. Or, perhaps, he "googled"
rescues, and came back with his response. You never know. Of course, I didn't think of googling "engineers",
I could just call Steve!! :smrofl: 

Come to think of it, the last engineer I had dinner with, was Steve, at the Cheesecake Factory, in Brea, with Peg!!

Is that right, Steve? Was it the Cheesecake Factory?? Gosh, Peg, and I, had fun.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 6 2010, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882777


> :thumbsup: He sounds really cute (does that date me calling a guy cute because he's clever and funny?) He sounds like he has a sense of humor, is caring and smart, and as Linda says, he has a pulse. :heart: I like the way he writes and thinks, so that's a keeper. Hope it works out. BTW, did you ever see a photo of him? Don't want to be shallow, but since we have *a week* until the big night, wanted to come up with a visual image to think about? *Does he look like anyone famous...or infamous?* [/B]



Oh yes, that's what caught my eye in the first place. In his profile pic, he looked like Denzel Washington. I also loved his paragraph, and his response
to my profile (my profile was sooo lame). :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 6 2010, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882782


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 6 2010, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882777





> :thumbsup: He sounds really cute (does that date me calling a guy cute because he's clever and funny?) He sounds like he has a sense of humor, is caring and smart, and as Linda says, he has a pulse. :heart: I like the way he writes and thinks, so that's a keeper. Hope it works out. BTW, did you ever see a photo of him? Don't want to be shallow, but since we have *a week* until the big night, wanted to come up with a visual image to think about? *Does he look like anyone famous...or infamous?* [/B]



Oh yes, that's what caught my eye in the first place. In his profile pic, he looked like Denzel Washington. I also loved his paragraph, and his response
to my profile (my profile was sooo lame). :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
SWOON!!! :smheat: Thanks. That will certainly get me through the week. Does anyone have a cold shower?  Love that he sounded good on the phone too...so NOT Cyrano de Bergerac scenario.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

ok..so where's the pic??? :smheat:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I can't wait to hear about your date next Saturday ! How exciting. At least you know already that he does like the work you do. Now having to compete with a bunch of dogs already in the household will be another matter. I think you are keeping all of us here on needles.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Way to go!!!! This is how i met my husband. 
Its a really good way of networking.


----------

